# Deborah Furbabies mom just dais goodbye to Den



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Deborah just had to let go of Den today..please keep her in our prayers and what ever we can do for her..please come together as we always do as a family..

Love to you Deb and your family. :smcry:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, this is heartbreaking news. Just heartbreaking.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry I misstyped "said onto "dais" I was crying while typing..


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh my God, how awful. No words....


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

OMG I didn't know he had gotten so bad. Deb if you're reading this I am soooooo sorry. Sending you love and prayers and crying with you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I felt like a knife went through me when I read on Deb's FB page that she had to let Den go.:crying: I hate cancer so much!!!! Debbie was always a huge part of SM, she always greeted each new member, always cared about everyone. I even had the joy of meeting her and Den at Pat's Puppy Party. Just love her. I know she cut back on here as she tried to help Den through all his cancer treatments and she is missed here. I hope she returns. Sending love and prayers to her and here family. :grouphug:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

This is just so sad and heartbreaking. Deb, sending prayers for you. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

:crying 2: I just saw this on FB and it is absolutely heartbreaking. She is an amazing lady, strong in her faith and she has such a loving spirit. We will be praying for her and their family. May God give them peace.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It really does feel like our hearts are ripped out as we receive the news of one so near & dear to all of us suffering such a tramatic loss. I agree w/Sue---Deb was ever present, always caring & thoughtful of each situation and always praying for each of us & our needs. We are a big circle & our lives are entwined w/each other so that when one of us hurts, we all hurt. Deb has quietly borne her circumstances & hoped for a miracle, but it was not to be, however much we had hoped & prayed. Some things are just difficult to understand. My prayers will continue for the entire family. May God put His loving arms around them & hold them tightly. "Deb, we are here on your bench and we wait quietly for your return. Much love to you!"


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Heartbreaking...I am so deeply sorry to hear this.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I saw it on Facebook too. Sue, you are right. Deb was one of the first to welcome me on this site. She has always been there for all of us and it is so sad that she is losing her best friend and love of her life. Deb, we love you and hope you find some comfort in knowing we have you all in our thoughts.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I do not know what to say, this is so heart wrenching. I did not know that his cancer had progressed so much. Den was not that old and I know he was everything to her. I lost my father to lymphoma so I know how difficult the last few weeks can be. Life is so fleeting, we each need to live every moment as if it were are last. I feel so empty.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Debbie, I have already written something for you on Facebook. But, I wanted to add something here for you, too. 

My heart is breaking for you, Debbie. I know all of us here wish that we could do something to help you feel less pain and sadness right now. I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved, Den. 

Of course, you have been missed on SM. Sue is right ... you have always cared about everyone. But, bless you for being there with Den during all of his cancer treatments. I am sure it was very comforting to Den ... for you to be there with him.

Please know that you and your family are in my prayers. Love and hugs to you, Debbie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry::smcry: Deborah I am shocked, you had shared he wasn't doing well, but I just didn't grasp how bad this was. I honestly thought he would make it through his fight with cancer. I know the love you both shared with one another, I am devastated for you and your family. I have been praying for Den and for you, I will continue, may our Lord give you strength and comfort dear friend. I'm so so sorry. I love you


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Deb we are shocked and sorry. Any help we can be just ask. Will pray for you and Den.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

This is so heartbreaking. I also read it on FB. My heart is breaking for Debbie. I had no idea Den's cancer was so progressed. Debbie is so in my prayers. Sending love and prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Paula said what I was thinking. I was so shocked to read your post on FB and I am just heartbroken for you and your family. I know you are surrounded by family and friends and all your family here. I am so sorry for your loss Deb. I wish we could all be there to comfort you.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am as devasteted as all the rest of you and am just seeing this now since I have out for a good part of the evening. My heart goes out to Deb as well as the rest of her family and I want to offer my deepest sympathies during this time of profound sadness.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Like others, I was totally devastated to read this on FB. I can't even imagine what she is going through right now. She has always been there for us, now we need to hold her up in our thoughts and be there for her.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're heartbroken, we had a Maltese meet up at our house 4 years ago and Al grilled and Den just loved the steak and Al gave out his "secret steak rub"..
We had such a good time.. We're so heartbroken.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Deb, Please know that my heart breaks for you.
May you, in time.... find peace, in your precious, precious memories.
Take all the time that you need to grieve, but know that we are here for you and that we are Praying for Peace and understanding for you and your family.
Hold your furbabies tight and we will all hold you in a great big hug in our hearts.
((((wub))))
I am so very very sorry!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Deb, I am so sorry for your loss. My heart truly goes out to you. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. Sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers are with Deb and her family at this difficult time. I wish there was something we could do to take the pain away, Only time makes it more bearable. I'm sure we have all been touched in some way by this horrible disease. May Deb find some comfort in all of the prayers we have for her and her family.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am so very sorry. Deb, thinking of you and your family.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Unbelievably heartbreaking. Debbie, we all love you and are here for you always. You and your family will remain in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you, the family, and all the pups.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no I am so sorry to hear this. I also met Deb And Den at Pat's puppy party. They were so nice. My heart goes out to Deb and am sending prayers to her and her family.:grouphug:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes. Saw this on FB and my heart is breaking for her. She is in my prayers.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I am so sad for you, Deb :'( I will keep you and your family in my prayers. I'm so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I also was fortunate to have met Deb and Den (along with Dewey and Laurel) at Pat's Puppy Party a couple of years ago. They were such a sweet couple and Den was a lovely man. 

Deb - I know how much it hurts and how heartbroken you are. I know because I've been through it - 4 1/2 years ago. My SM family truly helped me through this. I know that your life will never be the same, but I promise it will get a little easier with time. If you ever just need to talk, cry, vent or learn from another widow, please feel free to call me. Hugs


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I'm so sorry Deb
for having to let go of your precious Den:smcry::heart:.


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

So saddened to read this post this morning. Sending love and prayers. I just can't imagine having to deal with the loss. So so sad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Debbie, if you are reading this I want to say how very sorry I am for you and your family. I am praying that God will comfort you and help you through this horrible time. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Deb, just now seeing this. My deepest condolences on your loss of Den. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Deb, still holding you close in my thoughts and prayers.
I hope that you are surrounded by family and friends and fluffs!
God bless you and big hugs!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Deb, you have been on my mind so much these past few days. My heart is breaking for you. Just know that you are in my thoughts and prayers and I wish I could be there to give you a hug.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you Deb and so sorry for your loss.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I realized this AM that it is today that you have the service for Dennis and want to say that I am sitting beside you in my prayers. I read the obituary & am even more convinced than ever that Den was a very special guy. My heart reaches out to you & your family, Deb. May the God of all comfort come near to you in a special way today. . . . and in all of your tomorrows.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deborah hard day for you, I just want you to know I love you and we all want you to know we are here for you.
I know our lord Jesus is carrying you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thinking of you Deb. My heart aches for you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We miss you Deb, take care of yourself & know that we care---much love, many prayers, big hugs.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I still think about what Deb must be going through each day. Life can be both so beautiful and wondrous yet so cruel.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I know. I can't stop thinking about Debbie and her family. Just wanted to let everyone here know that the flowers that some friends here and on FB chipped in on for the viewing and funeral were appreciated. Debbie's daughter said she loved them and was so touched when she saw them. The card said that it was from Debbie's Maltese Family which we all are. Hoping that they brought some comfort to Debbie. Any money left over from the flowers is being sent to the James Cancer Center at OSU where Den was treated and to rescue. Thank you all. It was our Maltese that brought us all together and what made me pick the white floral display. Here is a photo of the flowers sent:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Debbie, not a day goes by without you and your family in my thoughts and with prayers.:heart:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Debbie, I hope that the flowers we sent made us feel close even though we aren't there in person. I hope that knowing your friends are thinking of you brings you some comfort. I love that Sue picked the white flowers like our pups that brought us all together as friends.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sending you much love Debbie...prayers every day.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Debbie is an incredible woman and she is on my heart today. I wish we could ease her pain, but I know that her faith guides her in hope and courage. 

I loved the flowers that Sue sent and the white really was perfectly reflective of our mutual Malt fluff love. 

Praying for her today.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Praying for Deborah and her family today. This is so hard at holiday seasons. Much love from here. Have been thinking about you all week.


----------

